# Campy cassette on SRAM group



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

so i have a set of wheels am having difficulty parting with, and it's a campy 10spd hub. the bike is 10spd rival (front/rear der + levers). i have noticed that shifting is very un-problematic with a 10spd campy cassette, meaning it works just fine.

is there a reason i should get a new wheelset? will sram destroy the cassette/vice versa? please chime in with experiences/dos and donts.

thanks,

g


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

can you ask you LBS to replace the hub body to make it compatible for SRAM/Shimano drive trains? Normally a new hub body is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

hi im in the same situation right now as you, i have a campy wheelset 10speed right now and im building a TT bike with sram force group, replacing the hub on a 404 is about $100 from zipp. are you also using a sram chain ? if it works for you then i dont have to replace my cassette hub. is there any harm on doing this ?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

As long as it's running smooth I don't see any problem. Worst case maybe is the chain wears down the cassette quickly and then you can look into a new freehub. If you run this combo for a while please post back after a while to let us know how it goes.


----------

